# ath5k

## Knieper

Sagt mal, hat einer von Euch schon ath5k (2.6.25-r2) mit wpa_supplicant zu laufen bekommen? Ich komme nur bis:

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported
```

bzw.

```
ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETPARAM]: Operation not supported
```

je nachdem, ob ich madwifi oder wext nutze.

----------

## NightDragon

 *Quote:*   

> ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

 

Bekomm ich auch immer beim Start... mal schauen was man darüber finden kann.

Btw.: Ich verwende den kernelinternen iwl3945 Treiber als Modul.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

 

Bekomme ich auch mit einem dwl-g122l usb wlan stick. Funktioniert aber alles. Hat wohl was mit dem wlan stack im kernel zu tun.

----------

## Knieper

Mal als Zwischenstand: mit 2.6.27 geht das Netz, allerdings fast unbrauchbar langsam. SIOCSIWAUTH (auth param 4 value blabla) steht immer noch da. Bei 2.6.28 koennten, wie ich gesehen habe, allerdings ein paar passende Patches dabei sein.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich bekomme die Fehler auch mit iwl3945. Klappt aber alles bestens. Sowohl WPA2 als auch WPA mit Zertifikat.

Sebastian

----------

## Knieper

2.6.29 und es läuft, hatte die Hoffnung ja schon fast aufgegeben.   :Shocked: 

----------

